# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  IFBB  Mister Eλλάς 1981 (13 Δεκεμβρίου,President)

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια παρουσίασης παλαιοτερων αγωνων θα αναφερθούμε στο Mister Eλλάς της IFBB του 1981 το οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε στο ξενοδοχείο President.
Πρόεδρος της τοτε ΕΟΣΔ ηταν ο παλιός αθλητής Σταύρος Τριανταφυλλίδης, ο οποίος σε αυτόν τον αγώνα μάλιστα είχε καλέσει ως προσκεκλημένο τον Μοhammed Makκawy
Ηταν οι 5οι αγώνες που είχαν διοργανωθεί από την ΕΕΟΣΔ, αρχικά το 1968 και 1969 από τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα, και το 1979 και 1980 από τον Σταύρο Τριανταφυλλίδη,ώσπου να φτάσουμε στο 1981.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι κατηγορίες Εφήβων διαχωρίστηκαν σε Ελαφρών και Βαρέων Βαρών

*Ελαφριά κατηγορία Εφήβων*

1. Τζώνης Γιάννης
2. Αθανασόπουλος Γιώργος 
3. Κελαϊδης Σταύρος

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βαριά κατηγορία Εφήβων*

1. Τρανώρης Κώστας
2. Φραντζανάς Απόστολος
3. Δαρεμάς Γιώργος

Οσοι ειναι παρατηρητικοί, θα δουν στις φωτογραφίες μετέπειτα πρωταθλητές, όπως ο Δημήτρης Παπαδογεωργάκης, Κωστας Σαρηγιάννης, στα ξεκινήματά τους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι Αντρες χωρίστηκαν σε 3 κατηγορίες

*Ελαφριά κατηγορία Ανδρών

1. Τριανταφύλλου (Φραντζιάς) Σπύρος*
2. Καλιφατίδης Νίκος
3. Αθανασίου Θανάσης

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαία κατηγορία Ανδρών

1. Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης
*2. Λυμπέρης Χρήστος
3.  Στεργιόπουλος Αχιλλεας
*

















**







*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βαριά κατηγορία Ανδρών

1. Κώστας Γιαννακόπουλος
*2. Κώστας Πασχάλης
3. Τασος Χασούρας

----------


## Polyneikos

Mohammed Makkawy, guest posing

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αλλος ενας αγωνας απο την ωραια παλια νοσταλγικη εποχη.
Μια εποχη που οι περισσοτεροι αθλητες νομιζαν οτι με τον περισσοτερο ογκο θα κερδιζαν.
Μια νοοτροπια που αλαξε κατ ομολογια πολλων ,οταν κερδισε τον Γενικο τιτλο του μιστερ Ελλας της wabba ο Σταθης Ζερβοπουλος (1981 η1982; :01. Unsure: ).
Σε αυτον τον αγωνα εκαναν εντυπωση στα ματια μου με τα κριτηρια της εποχης βεβαια ,ο εφηβος Γιαννης Τζωνης μαθητης του Γιαννη Κωστογλακη,(ο Κελαιδης δεν ειχε φτασει στην τρομερη του γραμμωση ακομη), ο Τρανωρης τρομερα ογκωδης αλλα κ δουλεμενος, ο Φρατζανας αποστολος πολυ καλος σε ολα αλλα δεν μπορουσε να ''κτυπησει'' τον Ηρακλειο Τρανωρη , ο Δαρεμας Γιωργος (νομιζω τωρα εχει γυμναστηριο καπου στον Πειραια)πολυ ογκωδης κ με ωραιο καλουπι αλλα χωρις γραμμωση , ο Δημητρης Παπαδογιωργακης μικρουλης αλλα φαινοταν το ταλεντο του ,Ο Σαρηγιαννης πολυ δυνατος αλλα κ πολυ ασπρος οπως παντα στις αρχες ,κ νομιζω αυτος με το αφανε μαλλι λεγοταν Καλουδης κ αυτος ωραιο καλουπι.
Μετα παμε στον Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη τωρινο προεδρο της ifbb στην Ελλαδα με μυικοτητα κ γραμμωση μπροστα απο ολους σε αυτον τον αγωνα ,Τασο Χασουρα απλα Ηρακλειος χωρις γραμμωση ,και Κωστα Γιαννακοπουλο που θεωρειτο επαγγελματιας με διεθνεις νικες .
Να πω την αληθεια δεν θυμαμαι να μου εκανε ιδιαιτερη εντυπωση ο παγκοσμιος πρωταθλητης Μοhamed Makkawy ,μαλλον επειδη ηταν σε off season ,δεν θυμαμαι :01. Unsure:  :01. Wink:

----------


## DIMITROS

*H Ιστορια του ελληνικου b.b. μη ξεχναμε οτι τα βλεπουμε με τα "ματια" του 2014 !!! Τοτε (1981) βλεποντας αυτους τους αθλητες εμεις οι 17 -18ρηδες    παθεναμε πλακα!!!!*

----------


## goldenera

Άλλη μία φοβερή φωτογραφική παρουσίαση αγώνα με πρωτοκλασάτους αθλητές της εποχής, και με έναν γκεστ υψηλού επιπέδου τον 'Μαγικό Αιγύπτιο' που σφράγισε με την παρουσία και τις μετέπειτα μεγάλες νίκες του (και 2η θέση στο Μρ.Ολύμπια) το άθλημα την εποχή εκείνη. :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kelaidis

1981
Η χρονιά που η Ελλάδα έγινε ισότιμο μέλος της ΕΟΚ, που εμφανίστηκε το AIDS, η χρονιά του μεγάλου σεισμού στις Αλκυονίδες, που ο Ανδρέας έγινε Πρωθυπουργός, της τραγωδίας της Θύρας 7 και τόσων άλλων…
Η μηχανή του μποντυμπιλντεράδικου χρόνου αυτή την φορά μας ταξιδεύει 33 χρόνια πίσω, δίνοντας και πάλι την ευκαιρία στους παλαίμαχους για μια νέα άσκηση μνήμης. Ανακαλώντας, μα πρωτίστως, αναπολώντας το παρελθόν, ιδού μερικές από τις αναμνήσεις αλλά και σκέψεις μου σαν διαγωνιζόμενος.

ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ
Εν πρώτοις, πρέπει να αναφερθεί πως το 1981 ήταν μια ιδιαίτερη χρονιά για το αγωνιστικό bb καθότι διεξήχθη μόνο ένας αγώνας Μρ. Ελλάς, αυτός της IFBB. Ο μακαρίτης Ζαπατίνας αποφάσισε να μη διοργανώσει το πανελλήνιο της WABBA, αφού τον Μάιο της ίδιας χρονιάς, στο θέατρο REX είχε κουραστεί και εξουθενωθεί ψυχικά και οικονομικά από το Μρ. Ευρώπη. Για τον λόγο αυτόν, οι αθλητές εστίασαν μόνο στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα και ως εκ τούτου είχαμε πάρα πολλές συμμετοχές αλλά και θεατές. 
ΟΙ  ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ
 Στις προηγούμενες διοργανώσεις ο Τριανταφυλλίδης παρουσίαζε μόνο μία κατηγορία Juniors μέχρι 20 ετών, με αποτέλεσμα οι νεαροί αθλητές να αριθμούνται 25-30 ! 
Το 1981 αποφασίστηκε όπως επέλθουν δύο αξιοσημείωτες αλλαγές. Πρώτον το όριο ηλικίας των «εφήβων» θα ανέβαινε στα 22 έτη και δεύτερον θα διαγωνιζόντουσαν σε 2 κατηγορίες βάρους , με σημείο διαχωρισμού τα 75 κιλά, χωρίς γενικό νικητή. 
Σκέφτηκα τότε πως αυτό είναι ένα νόμισμα με 2 όψεις. Το θετικό ήταν πως θα μπορούσα να αποφύγω τα «θηρία» των 100 κιλών και το αρνητικό πως θα διαγωνιζόντουσαν και κάποιοι μεγαλύτεροι ηλικιακά από μενα.
Οι λοιπές κατηγορίες ανδρών -70, -80, -90.

ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ
Τα λάθη εκείνη την εποχή ήταν η υπερπροπόνηση και η έλλειψη των υδατανθράκων τους τελευταίους μήνες. Λάθη, που τα ξέρουμε σήμερα, αλλά τότε έτσι τα έγραφε το «βιβλίο» και μας έλεγε ο γυμναστής. Μόνο μία βδομάδα πριν τους αγώνες, όταν πλέον το πρόσωπό σου έφερνε σε νεκροκεφαλή, εδικαιούσο  αναγκαστικά να χαμηλώσεις τον αριθμό των σετς.

MOHAMED MAKKAWY - H ΑΠΡΟΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ
Μεταξύ των λαθών που ανέφερα παραπάνω ήταν ότι γυμναζόμασταν μέχρι και την προπαραμονή του αγώνα και μόνο 1 μέρα δίναμε στο σώμα να ανασάνει πριν τον τελικό. Αυτή η μέρα ήταν η μέρα του ξυρίσματος (άλλο λάθος). Ενώ λοιπόν ήμουν στα αποδυτήρια εντελώς γυμνός έχοντας ήδη κάνει αποτρίχωση με αφρό opilca , παρατηρούσα τις ατέλειες του εγχειρήματος στον καθρέπτη. Τότε ανοίγει η πόρτα και μπαίνει ο Makkawy. Έμεινα στήλη άλατος και αυτός άρχισε να γελάει. Πρέπει το πρόσωπό μου να είχε αλλάξει διάφορα χρώματα , ίσως και σχήματα ! 
Τον ρώτησα πως ξυρίζεται αυτός και μου απάντησε «πάντα με ξυράφι»
Μετά μπήκε ο Τριανταφυλλίδης, που τον είχε φέρει για προπόνηση. Δεν είχε ανακοινωθεί τίποτα εκ των προτέρων, γιατί δεν θα έφευγαν οι αθλούμενοι. Κάθισα και τον είδα στην μικρή προπόνηση και στο τέλος μας έκανε μερικές πόζες. «Κοιτάχτε τα μάτια του πόσο καθαρά είναι» είπε ο Τριανταφυλλίδης, «απόδειξη πως δεν παίρνει αναβολικά» συνέχισε ο ίδιος…

Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ
Ακολουθεί ……..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με λίγο περισσότερες γνώσεις και αποφεύγοντας κάποια κραυγαλέα λάθη εκείνη την εποχή θα ήταν πολύ πιο ανεβασμένο το επίπεδο , πολύ ταλαιπωρία , πολύ προπόνηση και υπερβολές χωρίς ουσία , αλλα ίσως να ήταν αυτο το ενδεχόμενο ότι μετα απο τόσο προπόνηση , ακόμη και που μεγαλώσαμε να κρατάμε αρκετά μυικά κιλα , χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια και να έμειναν σημαντικοί μύς επάνω μας 

πολύ νηστεία λάθος φόρτωμα , θυμάμε μια χρονιά την πρώτη που κατέβηκα σε αγώνες , φόρτωμα μόνο μια μερα πρίν και με σιροπιαστα και σοκολάτες , μπορει να είχα φάει και κιλα σαραγλάκια και τουλουμπάκια και μάλιστα μας έλεγαν να μην πίνουμε και νερό , τραγική κατάσταση , αλλα τόσα ξέραμε τόσα κάναμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> 1981
> Η χρονιά που η Ελλάδα έγινε ισότιμο μέλος της ΕΟΚ, που εμφανίστηκε το AIDS, η χρονιά του μεγάλου σεισμού στις Αλκυονίδες, που ο Ανδρέας έγινε Πρωθυπουργός, της τραγωδίας της Θύρας 7 και τόσων άλλων…
> Η μηχανή του μποντυμπιλντεράδικου χρόνου αυτή την φορά μας ταξιδεύει 33 χρόνια πίσω, δίνοντας και πάλι την ευκαιρία στους παλαίμαχους για μια νέα άσκηση μνήμης. Ανακαλώντας, μα πρωτίστως, αναπολώντας το παρελθόν, ιδού μερικές από τις αναμνήσεις αλλά και σκέψεις μου σαν διαγωνιζόμενος.
> 
> ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ
> Εν πρώτοις, πρέπει να αναφερθεί πως το 1981 ήταν μια ιδιαίτερη χρονιά για το αγωνιστικό bb καθότι διεξήχθη μόνο ένας αγώνας Μρ. Ελλάς, αυτός της IFBB. Ο μακαρίτης Ζαπατίνας αποφάσισε να μη διοργανώσει το πανελλήνιο της WABBA, αφού τον Μάιο της ίδιας χρονιάς, στο θέατρο REX είχε κουραστεί και εξουθενωθεί ψυχικά και οικονομικά από το Μρ. Ευρώπη. Για τον λόγο αυτόν, οι αθλητές εστίασαν μόνο στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα και ως εκ τούτου είχαμε πάρα πολλές συμμετοχές αλλά και θεατές. 
> ΟΙ  ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ
>  Στις προηγούμενες διοργανώσεις ο Τριανταφυλλίδης παρουσίαζε μόνο μία κατηγορία Juniors μέχρι 20 ετών, με αποτέλεσμα οι νεαροί αθλητές να αριθμούνται 25-30 ! 
> Το 1981 αποφασίστηκε όπως επέλθουν δύο αξιοσημείωτες αλλαγές. Πρώτον το όριο ηλικίας των «εφήβων» θα ανέβαινε στα 22 έτη και δεύτερον θα διαγωνιζόντουσαν σε 2 κατηγορίες βάρους , με σημείο διαχωρισμού τα 75 κιλά, χωρίς γενικό νικητή. 
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύτιμες αναμνήσεις!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αφιέρωμα στο Mr Ελλας της IFBB το 1981 , από το περιοδικό Δυναμικά Σπορ*

----------

